# How to Post a Photo



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Under QUICK REPLY, there's a box called MESSAGE. Under that, there's a box called DRAG AND DROP FILE UPLOAD. Just drag your photos into that box. You're limited to five photos per post, and the files should be small. To make my photo small, I either edit it with photo editing software (my preference when I also wish to crop the photo), or I drop it in fotosizer (free downloadable software - my preference when I need to shrink a lot of photos at once). If you are trying to post a photo from a smartphone, someone else will need to reply. I don't have a smartphone. Forum members love photos. Everyone who sees this post should post a photo of a Havanese immediately! (The photos I'm posting were taken after Shama was groomed on June 5, 2017, two days before her second birthday.)


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Cute Havs*

Kosmo smile. Friend's seven week old, Diega, still at breeder's home.


----------

